# Computer Names



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Am I the only one who names their computers/receivers/cars/etc.? If not, what names have you come up with for your toys? Is there a story behind them?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Nah. 

My cat's name: Kittie


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

To make this more interesting maybe significant others, wives, and girls friends should be included


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Maybe it's my IT background, but all my systems have names. At home they are orchid-based names with the firewall being the top-level _orchidacea_ and the desktops being varietal names such as _lycaste_ and _cymbidium_.......


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I never thought of personalizing my stuff* and junk by naming them.

I just refer them (in chronological order) as:

- my first pc I gave to my former girlfriend 
- the other pc I gave to my other former gf
- the old laptop I gave to my son who pawned it
- the old laptop with the crashed HDD collecting dust
- the old laptop that still works
- the new _wireless_ laptop

Perhaps I _should_ start naming my stuff :shrug:

*The difference between stuff and junk?


> _"Stuff is the junk you keep, and Junk is the stuff you throw away."_


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

xIsamuTM said:


> Am I the only one who names their computers/receivers/cars/etc.? If not, what names have you come up with for your toys? Is there a story behind them?


I called my first car Christine. Movie buffs know why.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I wouldn't name a computer any more than I would name a toaster or a can opener.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

but how many people develop an emotional attachment to a can opener vs. one with their car or tivo?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

toy1,2,3,4 for computers..
Dvrs by location..


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Cari, Robert, Tokio, CoriBright, Twinkle, Starlight and Samantha are the computers. The car is ToyBoy (Toyota Sequoia) and the RV is BigBoy. 

The dogs are Hollie and Misty, the cats are Samantha, Goldilocks and Sebastian. The SSID on the router is Sebastian, the two wireless access points are Goldilocks1 and Goldilocks2, so we still have two spare names. Then again, we have 9 or 10 motorcycles (husband's toys and works in progress) and 2 quads, both nameless! 

Oh the lawnmower is named Matilda and the vacuum cleaner is named Doris (it's a Dyson).


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Hmm...

At work I've had to name computers on a network since way back in 1980. At home, I didn't start doing it until I bought a 2nd computer and got a "network in a box" to lash them together (using a shared dial-up on one of the PCs for internet access).

Let's see... There was "Edsel", the old, slow PC; "Frankenstein" (the one I built from parts); "Serenity" replaced Edsel and went with my wife when she moved out. "Apollo" became my main desktop PC. "Bacchus" was then bought for the kids. I bought a laptop (Mercury) and when that died after 5 years I replaced it with an HP laptop (Hermes). I also have a network drive "Oracle".

I'm eventually building a home-theater PC that will be named "Hollywood".


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

you named your kids computer after the god of wine?


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

xIsamuTM said:


> Am I the only one who names their computers/receivers/cars/etc.? If not, what names have you come up with for your toys? Is there a story behind them?


Of course not ... All of my computers "require" a name - they're all UNIX-based. (including my Macs!)

So, at home, I've got a Simpsons theme going ...

Quimby - my G5 - large and in charge!
Wiggum - my PowerBook - second in command.
KwikEMart - my G4 tower that I was using as a Media Server

so on and so forth ...

At work, I had a cartoon theme going on. Everything from Frostbitefalls (home of Rocky & Bullwinkle) to Dino (Flintstones' dog) was in play.

One of the hardest things for me about setting up a new computer is naming it ... the name needs to be appropriate.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

so do you have a peabody and sherman? And I thought anime-themed computer names was bad...


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

xIsamuTM said:


> so do you have a peabody and sherman? And I thought anime-themed computer names was bad...


Of course.. and a bullwinkle and a "flying-squirrel" too (rocky was already used).

The backup server at one point was "waybackmachine".

My favorite though, was one of the old Sun E10k systems. We named the entire machine "Thirdbase", and the three partitions in it "who" "what" and "idontknow".

That was a riot - it was hysterical!


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

+10 for that. the Magi computers were named based on the users. My was/is Malchior (the scientist,) My ex's computer was Balthasar (The mother) and Richards was Caspar (the "woman" but the reason it became his computer's designation was because Caspar betrayed the other computers and me by moving to TX)


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

iMac owners all own Hal


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh, good morning, HAL.


----------



## LORETTA (Sep 16, 2007)

Melissa is my corvette! Named for a famous computer virus, she is most definitely a virus that cannot be removed!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

All of my computers have been named after famous movie Robots or robot related characters.

Currently: 
Gort
Robby
Klaatu

Larry


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

my first computer was named Mycroft. as in Sherlock Holmes. Look it up. (The Moon is a Harsh Mistress) the Second was Athena, shortened to Teena, and the Third Minerva. guess why.


----------



## mmccaugh (Dec 17, 2008)

My old Windows domain used to be named DEXLAB short for Dexters Laboratory.. Because for some reason my friends all used to call me Dexter after seeing that cartoon.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Because you are a tried and true Heinlein Fan! Mycroft (Mike) was the self aware Lunar Authority computer in the Moon is a Harsh Mistress. Minerva (ne Wetheral) was the self aware Secundus Central computer, who later transfered herself into a clone after the move to the new colony planet Tertius and Athena was the self aware personality left behind in the Tertius Central Computer... All of which happened in the epic Heinlein work "Time Enough for Love".

Larry



curt8403 said:


> my first computer was named Mycroft. as in Sherlock Holmes. Look it up. (The Moon is a Harsh Mistress) the Second was Athena, shortened to Teena, and the Third Minerva. guess why.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmmm, I've been naming my computers for years! How else do you network them?  I used to do cartoon characters at work, but at home I tend to use musical themes. I've got slowhand, clapton, blackie, brownie, srv, etc.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Usually just call things by a short hand or just their full model/brand.

My computer names are unoriginal most of the time. Usually they are set as XXXX-PC or XXXXX-Laptop though to make them easy to identify.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Rob-NovA said:


> Hmmm, I've been naming my computers for years! How else do you network them?  I used to do cartoon characters at work, but at home I tend to use musical themes. I've got slowhand, clapton, blackie, brownie, srv, etc.


"srv"???


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

elaclair said:


> "srv"???


Stevie Ray Vaughan. Like I said, it's a theme... :lol:


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Rob-NovA said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan. Like I said, it's a theme... :lol:


Ah, makes sense now. Guess I'm showing my age a bit....:sure:


----------

